# overheating problem!



## trevee (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi i have an 06 gto today it instantly went from normal running temp to the last red mark. I noticed that my overflow tank was leaking a lot of water out too refilled the radiator with water since it was low and wen i turned the car off u could hear the upper hose to the water pump suck a mixture of air and water?? should i replace the thermostat? or is there a way to bleed the cooling system? or is the water pump?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd replace the T-stat and if that doesn't fix things get a rad cap since the LS2s have them. I found this procedure helpful when doing coolent changes and have never had a to burp as a result. FYI don't go to Pepboys for a t-stat, they last a few months at best. I've had very good luck with Advance Auto Parts or shell out the extra and get a 160* from SLP.

1. fill block before installing t-stat
2. fill radiator
3. fill overflow
4. run car until t-stat opens(full operating temps)
5. fill as needed while it warms up, I usually get the initial surge as soon as the car starts.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Definitely sounds like a stuck thermostat to me.


----------



## trevee (Apr 21, 2010)

yea it was the thermostat and i had the two hoses right by the radiator cap hooked up backwards


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

*Holy Hell!*

My 04 JUST did this to me today! I was driving along at normal temp and boom it went all the way up to red and "Engine Overheat" came up on my info screen. I instantly shut off the car and stopped off the road, and when I restarted roughly 5 minutes later, it was fine and fine on the drive home (5 mins). I'm at 27.5k miles and probably need to change thermo and coolant right?


----------



## omar007 (Aug 16, 2010)

My 05 did the same thing, it overheated, i shutt off the engine waited 5 min and then it was back to normal, but everytime that i hit traffic starts overheating and as soon as i get on the freeway it goes back to normal,today i replaced the thermostat and the temperature sensor and still overheating, tomorrow am going to replace the water pump


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 05 A4 and yesterday at a wendy drive thru the electric fans all of sudden turned on full blast and seconds later the temp gauge went almost to red and the chime music was alerting on dash about overheat like you guys seen. So I turned it off for about 30 seconds then started it, and went to the paying window and off again for minute then, drove it across the parking lot of walmart where wendys is at while it was gradually coming down from high temp to normal, probably because I was in motion so the air helped cool it down, then I hit the freeway and it was good from there.

I was going to change the thermostat, but later at night I opened up radiator cap and saw that there wasnt any coolant in the rad, and visualy the rad cap looked no good no more that rubber gasket was deformed, So this morning I bought a new rad cap and preston dexcool 50/50 and topped it off and so far today everything is good I see no leaks.

I been worrying about running the goat in high heat with messing up the heads warping it or something. How, when, will a motor mess up with high temps?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You had a bad radiator cap, you replaced it----problem solved. I live in Southern California and drive my GTO in the summer including 100+degree days with no ill effects.


----------

